# Quit smoking : diarrhea, fart, cold sweat, mild fever?



## GrowMariguana (Apr 11, 2020)

I quit smoking about 10days ago and I experiencing some of the symptoms like diarrhea and fart all day. sometime I was just sweat and feel cold. I quit because of difficult to breath and kind of hollow sound breathing through nose especially during this crazy time (Coronavirus) for good sake. Got mild fever during the first few days and now seems to be ok and just diarrhea and feel gassy inside my stomach. I've been smoking weed constantly for 3 years and I'm a heavy smoker too.(Cannabis only). anyone?


----------



## Mustrelax (Apr 11, 2020)

I quit two weeks ago. Had some of the same symptoms so I ran to the drugstore and picked up some nicotine gum.

worked like a charm. Now the hardest part is that oral fixation. What seems to work best is just chewing regular gum in my mind seems to forget.

good luck it’s a bitch but one of the best things you can do.


----------



## TreeFarmerCharlie (Apr 11, 2020)

Are you saying you had those symptoms after you stopped smoking marijuana? Those are not common symptoms from quitting marijuana. The only common symptoms I’ve heard of is irritability, difficulty falling asleep, and having nightmares and/or very vivid dreams. The nightmares/dreams are caused by the brain reclaiming the REM sleep that was deprived during usage and the irritability is just expected when quitting anything you are used to having all the time.


----------



## Moldy (Apr 11, 2020)

GrowMariguana said:


> I quit smoking about 10days ago and I experiencing some of the symptoms like diarrhea and fart all day. sometime I was just sweat and feel cold. I quit because of difficult to breath and kind of hollow sound breathing through nose especially during this crazy time (Coronavirus) for good sake. Got mild fever during the first few days and now seems to be ok and just diarrhea and feel gassy inside my stomach. I've been smoking weed constantly for 3 years and I'm a heavy smoker too.(Cannabis only). anyone?


Check you food supply for those symptoms or get checked out by a doc. Sounds like a bug. Never in 55 years of smoking weed or not smoking weed (dry seasons) make me sick like that. You just get pissed off all of the time and can't sleep, like TreeFarmer said.


----------



## Moldy (Apr 12, 2020)

After thinking a bit, I'm wondering if you have IBS or something like that? Many people use weed to help their symptoms for these types of intestinal issues. You may have had it and the weed was masking the symptoms.


----------



## Mustrelax (Apr 21, 2020)

Oh my bad. I thought you quit smoking cigarettes. that’s what I was referring to sorry


----------

